# recommended case for iphone 4s?



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Can you recommend a good case for the iPhone 4S? I only want to use the case for the gym and on snowboard trips. It should be quick and easy to get the phone in and out of the case. I'd like the case to be somewhat shock resistant so it's not a big deal if I accidentally drop my phone.

I'd also like the case to be somewhat water resistant so my phone will be somewhat protected if I inadvertently place the phone on a wet surface. I don't need the ability to use my phone as an underwater camera. I just need to protect it from a few accidental rain drops and to help protect the phone through a few hours of winter weather while snowboarding.

I bought the LifeProof case but they state they only guarantee the case for 50 phone inserts/removes from the case. After that I think parts may start to break. Also, I think getting the phone in and out of the LifeProof case isn't as easy as it could be because the LifeProof case is designed to be used as a semi-permanent encasement for the phone.

The most expensive Otterbox explicitly states on the website "Does NOT protect against water". *I do need a case that provides basic water resistance.

So can you recommend an iPhone 4S case that provides basic shock protection, basic water resistance, is good for winter weather and is easy to insert/remove as many times as needed?


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

Otterbox!!!!!!


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

judoant said:


> Otterbox!!!!!!


@judo - the otterbox website specifically makes a note about its most expensive model: "Does NOT protect against water". I need a case that provides basic water resistance....


----------



## bxcigrfan (Dec 12, 2011)

i have found two that say they are water resistant, but they are bulky. the Griffin survivor and the HC ballistic


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Otterbox will not protect against being submerged in water but for being splashed, it will work very well. I've used mine for snowboarding and it's never failed. I've seen a girl take it through an outdoor water park and it didn't fail.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Otterbox will not protect against being submerged in water but for being splashed, it will work very well. I've used mine for snowboarding and it's never failed. I've seen a girl take it through an outdoor water park and it didn't fail.


When you say the girl took it to an outdoor waterpark do you mean that she held the phone in her hand while going down a waterslide?


----------



## PtDoughnut (Dec 16, 2011)

Just get an ottorbox i swear they will work for what you want. the basic one with the coloured shell and work amazing. Falling out of a van doing about 50mph and the case chipped. that was all. i have dropped mine in snow and just brushed it off and kept going. 

iPhone 4S Commuter Series Case // OtterBox.com

I trust mine for water, also comes with a screen protector.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Tt was in her bag which got soaked. I personally wouldn't put it through that much, but I've used my Otterbox for a couple of years now both snowboarding and in the gym and never had a problem with it. It takes maybe 10 seconds or so to get it in or out so it's not as simple as snapping something on, but it's not difficult either.

For the moisture encountered in snowboarding, it's more than enough protection. I've used it in both my media pocket and just in a hoodie pocket which got packed with snow and nothing ever happened.

It has, however, died to the cold but that can't really be helped nor is it permanent. The Otterbox also provides more protection against physical impact that most cases, which is good for snowboarding. Eventually, I did break the screen on my phone tacoing over a hand rail but I wouldn't expect the otterbox to protect against that and I had made the mistake of putting in my pocket with the screen facing outward instead of against my body which might have actually helped it survive.

If you want something more serious for waterproof, check out H2O Audio: H2O Audio : Waterproof Sport Headphones, Running Headsets, iPhone, iPod Cases & Armbands

You're going to pay more and IMO, the otterbox is more than enough protection.


----------



## trice161 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think the otterbox defender case will work good for snowboarding. Ive gotten mine slightly wet and its been fine

You have to get the defender case tho, i dont know how well the others will protect the phone from snow or water


----------



## SGM (Dec 25, 2011)

I keep mine inside the jacket, and if I know I'll be sweating, a plastic bag solves this issue.

If you go down hard, it'll go fubar anyway, but I'd rather have the phone on me if I'm hurt and MAY have it handy...than leave it in the car.


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

look at the life proof case. Your search ends there. I have that case and its GREAT not water "resistant" its water PROOF! lol. Pricy but well worth it.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

SXYS2k said:


> look at the life proof case. Your search ends there. I have that case and its GREAT not water "resistant" its water PROOF! lol. Pricy but well worth it.


In my original post I mentioned that LifeProof is a semi-permanent case and parts start breaking after 50 inserts/removes. I'm looking for a temporary case that I can insert/remove my phone from as many times as needed...


----------



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

snowman123456 said:


> In my original post I mentioned that LifeProof is a semi-permanent case and parts start breaking after 50 inserts/removes. I'm looking for a temporary case that I can insert/remove my phone from as many times as needed...


sorry. lol. Didnt read the whole thing. Personally ive taken it out once since i got the phone since there is no need to take it off. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

i use dicapac cases. i used it underwater in the bahamas for my iphone 4 and it was fine.

not much protection but waterproof.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I got 2 Griffin Survivor cases after I watched this. It is bulky but I only use it for snowboarding.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

theorist said:


> i use dicapac cases. i used it underwater in the bahamas for my iphone 4 and it was fine.
> 
> not much protection but waterproof.


I just googled some pics of Dicapac iPhone case. It's basically a plastic bag. I'd prefer something more fitted....


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

snowman123456 said:


> I just googled some pics of Dicapac iPhone case. It's basically a plastic bag. I'd prefer something more fitted....


it's something like that. basically it's a pretty tough plastic. you can add air into the "bag" and it'll sorta give you more protection?


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I did some research and Griffin Survivor seems like a good case for me:

* protects against drops - even more than I need it to.
* provides basic water resistance
* seems fairly quick and easy to get the phone in and out of.

I'm going to buy one online today and then post a followup....


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Lifeproof case is what my buddy who is a fishing nut uses. Looks good, not overly bulky and waterproof.
Steve


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I received the griffin survivor and I like it. It meets all of the criteria I listed in my first post.

However, now I'd like to use it at the gym by attaching the belt clip to a high-quality arm band.

Can anyone recommend a good high quality third-party armband I can purchase for this?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Two words OP- lifeproof cases.

You'll be laughing at the otter boxers in no time.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You're being awfully picky lol.

I snowboard with my iPhone 4S. I have a fake Element Vapor Pro bumper on it. I also have skins around my phone from Lucky Labs.

People have pics up here:

Element Vapor Case - Page 175 - MacRumors Forums

Browse around that forum too. Tons of info on cases there and lots of links to great deals.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You people that put things in cases that already have cases 

Zip lock bag apparently works a treat too


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

grafta said:


> You people that put things in cases that already have cases
> 
> Zip lock bag apparently works a treat too


What do you mean by "you people" o_o





But seriously, the iPhone 4S isn't exactly durable. One small drop to a hard surface and CRAAAAAACK.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> What do you mean by "you people" o_o
> 
> But seriously, the iPhone 4S isn't exactly durable. One small drop to a hard surface and CRAAAAAACK.


 Sorry, yeah a subtle dig at products that you have to protect against normal use 

That's actually a quote from a friend, "why should you need a case for something that already has one". It def applies to apple products (unless you are the careful type, not me).

It bugs me how brittle iphones are. I've seen a couple destroyed by dropping onto edge and smashing screen. So easy to do. I like the design and function but can't justify owning one myself.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

The part I was actually serious about though, no case-just a ziplock bag and a good chest pocket in jacket. Less chance of falling onto it when its high up. Do this with my andriod and my buddy rides with his iphone like that too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Want to know what's funny? There's a company out there that sells a more industrial version of a ziplock bag for iPhones. I happened to get a free sample.

Haven't used it before though lol. You can even use the screen through it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> Want to know what's funny? There's a company out there that sells a more industrial version of a ziplock bag for iPhones. I happened to get a free sample.
> 
> Haven't used it before though lol. You can even use the screen through it.


Haha. Not surprising really, if there's a dollar to be made someone will be on it.

Was impressed how well my touch screen worked thru a ziplock too


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

here you go this is what you wanted right 
HTC Thunderbolt 4G Test With LIQUIPEL - YouTube


----------

